# Itchy insect bites ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I went out last night and woke up this morning to find my feet and ankles and lower legs covered with the most maddening and itchy bites. No idea what had bitten me, and I don't tend to react badly when I do get bitten. I tried "bite therapy" and the other bite relief creams we keep in the house. Nothing worked and they were driving me mad.

In desperation I turned to the Internet and came across this site:

A Miraculous Cure for Bug Bite Itching? This Remedy Really Works!

It suggested using a hair drier on the bites. Being rather skeptical, I thought " Yeah, right" but gave it a go. Instant relief, and that was two hours ago.

If this is an old remedy, then I've never heard of it. But I thought I would put it on the forum in case anybody else was itching


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I went out last night and woke up this morning to find my feet and ankles and lower legs covered with the most maddening and itchy bites. No idea what had bitten me, and I don't tend to react badly when I do get bitten. I tried "bite therapy" and the other bite relief creams we keep in the house. Nothing worked and they were driving me mad.
> 
> In desperation I turned to the Internet and came across this site:
> 
> ...


Yes, this works very well. The hotter you can stand it, without burning yourself, the better. An alternative is to heat a spoon under the hot water tap and then place it on the bite site, again take care not to burn yourself.
On the other hand, ice applied to the sting also seems to work in a lot of cases.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> I went out last night and woke up this morning to find my feet and ankles and lower legs covered with the most maddening and itchy bites. No idea what had bitten me, and I don't tend to react badly when I do get bitten. I tried "bite therapy" and the other bite relief creams we keep in the house. Nothing worked and they were driving me mad.
> 
> In desperation I turned to the Internet and came across this site:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

*Vinegar too*

Yet another simple 'cure' is vinegar.
This is ideal for jellyfish stings (Coral Bay!) and these "noseeums" that manage to invade house past fly screens and chemical warfare.

I am most grateful for the hairdryer story and will get my wife on the case!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I went out last night and woke up this morning to find my feet and ankles and lower legs covered with the most maddening and itchy bites. No idea what had bitten me, and I don't tend to react badly when I do get bitten. I tried "bite therapy" and the other bite relief creams we keep in the house. Nothing worked and they were driving me mad.
> 
> In desperation I turned to the Internet and came across this site:
> 
> ...



If you only have the bites on your feet and lower legs it could be sand fly bites. If you start to feel a bit unwell go to the doctor as sand flies can cause Leishmaniasis.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica, thanks for that. I feel fine and possibly ecstatic without the itching. But I'll keep an eye on how I feel.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I have to confess that I used industrial strength insect repellant on my lower legs while a resident of Cyprus. 

The hair dryer remedy looks intriguing. I am going to try it next time I come, although I generally prefer not to be bitten in the first place! 

My Cypriot mother-in-law swore by vinegar and/or lemon juice when the worst happened!


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

My wife seems to attract every flying/biting insect within miles, however, in this case no sand flies thank goodness.

The hairdryer worked!

Me? I simply use TCP the great cure for just about everything from bites to sore throats, although the smell takes years of getting used to.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

expatantigua said:


> My wife seems to attract every flying/biting insect within miles, however, in this case no sand flies thank goodness.
> 
> The hairdryer worked!
> 
> Me? I simply use TCP the great cure for just about everything from bites to sore throats, although the smell takes years of getting used to.



Hi, can we hire your wife to stand at the bottom of our garden to lure away the flying nasties then?


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Povidone-iodine antiseptic stops itching immediately. You can buy it in Cyprus as Betaisodona.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Downing a bottle of Syrup of Figs will also take your mind off the itching.

More seriously it is currently a very bad time for bites. I am very prone to them and have been bitten by noseeums, ants and flies recently. Last night it was the turn of noseeums in bed to bite around my left arm 4 time before I woke up. The resultant itching was so bad I got up and tried MacManiac's hairdryer thing. I am pleased to say it worked and reduced the itching considerably.

Thanks Martin.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Downing a bottle of Syrup of Figs will also take your mind off the itching.
> 
> More seriously it is currently a very bad time for bites. I am very prone to them and have been bitten by noseeums, ants and flies recently. Last night it was the turn of noseeums in bed to bite around my left arm 4 time before I woke up. The resultant itching was so bad I got up and tried MacManiac's hairdryer thing. I am pleased to say it worked and reduced the itching considerably.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. Incidentally I have since treated the bites, which are red and livid but no longer itchy, with hydrocortisone cream - on the recommendation of the pharmacist - and they are improving by the day. What little b*****s these things are ... I've not been troubled with them before. Long trousers and socks the next time we dine at our friends' house in Pomos, regardless of the weather.

I wonder what the best repellent for them is. Deet always seemed to be a step too far.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about using hydocortisone creams for this but do find the antihistamine creams quite effective on some types of bite.

I've given up with deterrents as none of them work for me including the Avon stuff which the army is reputed to use.

Obviously I'm too bloody attractive.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm not sure about using hydocortisone creams for this but do find the antihistamine creams quite effective on some types of bite.
> 
> I've given up with deterrents as none of them work for me including the Avon stuff which the army is reputed to use.
> 
> ...


The hydrocortisone cream (1%) I had at home, and once the pharmacist saw the bites that was what he recommended. A small dab, then rubbed in, twice a day, has had a really beneficial effect on the bites. But I suspect that what suits one person will not suit another. Trawling the Internet today has again suggested Vitamin B1 and I had stopped taking that a couple of months ago as we had exhausted our supplies and had not remembered to ask friends to bring some out. The cost here is just absurd.

So Vitamin B1 and fingers crossed. You have always said how these little beasts are attracted to you but, if this sort of thing happens regularly, you do have my sympathy. I could have scratched down to the bone before reading about the hair drier.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

The Avon stuff never worked for me, but when we came out in May with our friends, I was informed that they had been eating Marmite for a few weeks before the trip to avoid bites, and they did not get bitten. Luckily I do like Marmite, so needless to say I have been having it quite regularly all summer and have not had any bites here in the UK, and I normally get a few. I guess it's the B vitamins that it contains. Or the smell seeping through your pores!!


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

*Nettles?*



MacManiac said:


> You are most welcome. Incidentally I have since treated the bites, which are red and livid but no longer itchy, with hydrocortisone cream - on the recommendation of the pharmacist - and they are improving by the day. What little b*****s these things are ... I've not been troubled with them before. Long trousers and socks the next time we dine at our friends' house in Pomos, regardless of the weather.
> 
> I wonder what the best repellent for them is. Deet always seemed to be a step too far.


The green mosquito coils work if outdoors and sitting. 
The local Greek brown ones also work but certainly not as well as the green ones.

Deet is very bad for you according to skin cancer specialists.

The old Scottish repellent of boiled nettles works well but is very anti-social as it pongs a bit. Nothing or nobody comes near you though and you are "bite free"!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Those of you who served with H.M. Forces in the jungle will remember the tubes of MARMITE that we had. All insects are drawn to the gas that is given off by humans through the skin. Well mozzies do not like the smell of Marmite. i use it a lot on toast and bread. No bites on me.

It just might work for you. It does take a while for the system to work.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

What piece of you peoples' brains thinks I'm gonna go on an enforced diet of that foul slime!

It's bad enough getting a whiff when Sylvi opens the jar occasionally for her breakfast.










Pete


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

Here in Spain sand fly bites nearly get me hospitalised but not any more ! I don't know if you can get either of these things in Cyprus or not. Halley spray from the farmacias here, no deet. It is like a light cologne that does not linger and works a treat as long as you use it. I do twice a day and have reduced the number of bites to only 4 this year so far. 

The other works on bites and can be used as much as needed, it creates a skin over the bite if you leave on and keep adding to it. Forever Living Aloe Vera Gelly, not cheap goes a long long way and worked for me. the other thing you can do is an antihistamine to stop the itching, Piriton works but made me so groggy.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Granma said:


> Here in Spain sand fly bites nearly get me hospitalised but not any more ! I don't know if you can get either of these things in Cyprus or not. Halley spray from the farmacias here, no deet. It is like a light cologne that does not linger and works a treat as long as you use it. I do twice a day and have reduced the number of bites to only 4 this year so far.
> 
> The other works on bites and can be used as much as needed, it creates a skin over the bite if you leave on and keep adding to it. Forever Living Aloe Vera Gelly, not cheap goes a long long way and worked for me. the other thing you can do is an antihistamine to stop the itching, Piriton works but made me so groggy.


If someone passes Pissouri, just give me a shout and come in and try our own poison-free formula. If bitten, a dab on the bite and swelling and itch is gone in five minutes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> If someone passes Pissouri, just give me a shout and come in and try our own poison-free formula. If bitten, a dab on the bite and swelling and itch is gone in five minutes


I do hope you are not trying to advertise one of the products you sell.
You know that is naughty


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I do hope you are not trying to advertise one of the products you sell.
> You know that is naughty


I was sure on this reaction, but you can be sure I will give it away for free together with the formula. All to please the forum rules


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tea tree oil - works everytime at keeping the mozzies away and treating the bite if you are bitten - but you have to get the potent stuff which is only available from one company online - they do send it here though. Smells a bit when you first apply but that wears off - mind you the dog won't come near me for quite a while when I first apply it!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I was sure on this reaction, but you can be sure I will give it away for free together with the formula. All to please the forum rules


Would you post the formula in this thread Anders?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Would you post the formula in this thread Anders?


No I would not. You have to make some effort to get it. I have my reasons. But it is absolutely non toxic


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Tea tree oil - works everytime at keeping the mozzies away and treating the bite if you are bitten - but you have to get the potent stuff which is only available from one company online - they do send it here though. Smells a bit when you first apply but that wears off - mind you the dog won't come near me for quite a while when I first apply it!


Sorry but that is very individual. it will work for some, and not for some. And mostly not against noseeums that I think is the biggest problem in Cyprus

And if it is pure therapeutic grade tea tree oil, many provide it. It can't be more or less potent if it is a high quality oil


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Sorry but that is very individual. it will work for some, and not for some. And mostly not against noseeums that I think is the biggest problem in Cyprus
> 
> And if it is pure therapeutic grade tea tree oil, many provide it. It can't be more or less potent if it is a high quality oil


Well it works for me and sorry there is a difference in the potency of these oils they are not all high grade - but everyone has their own thoughts on remedies for insect bites, I was just putting mine forward as the one that works for me.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Well it works for me and sorry there is a difference in the potency of these oils they are not all high grade - but everyone has their own thoughts on remedies for insect bites, I was just putting mine forward as the one that works for me.


Yes it is very individual. My wife was eaten alive when we moved over last year and tested everything. DEET worked ok but not for us in the long run. There is one oil that works like a dream. It is catnip oil. Two problems, I don't know what is worse, bitten by noseeums or have cats all over you.

You are very right that not all oils are high grade, there is a lot of face in the market. But there is also a number of good brands available in Cyprus, but sorry to say they are very expensive


----------



## Tynecastle (Mar 25, 2014)

My son told me about using toothpaste on a mosquito bite and I tried it. Worked for me.

Googled to find out the reason why it worked and found some other remedies and repellents not mentioned above


Natural Pest Control: Mosquitoes 

Mosquitoes can be a pain during a backyard barbecue, and they can carry disease as well. Here are a few tips for fighting off mosquitoes with simple household products.

Bounce Fabric Softener -- The fragrance in fabric softener, oleander, repels mosquitoes. Try tying a sheet or two to the outside of your clothing when you work in the garden. This can also come in handy when you're camping.

Listerine -- Unlike smelly mosquito repellent that will turn up your nose, original Listerine mouthwash can drive away mosquitoes. Rub some on your skin before you go outdoors; the thyme in Listerine repels mosquitoes.

Dishwashing liquid -- Add a teaspoon of dishwashing liquid per gallon of water, then pour the mixture into a rain barrel or other pools of water around your yard. This will destroy developing mosquito larvae.

VapoRub -- Mosquitoes don't like the smell of eucalyptus found in Vicks VapoRub. Rub some on your skin to repel them.

Home Remedies for Mosquito Bites:

Hair spray -- applying hair spray to a mosquito bite stops the desire to itch and the pain.

Toothpaste -- A dab of toothpaste will also relieve the need to itch.

Aspirin -- To control the inflammation, break open an aspirin tablet and rub it over the mosquito bite.

A Few Mosquito Facts:

Mosquitoes can carry some of the worst diseases known to man, such as malaria and yellow fever.

A female mosquito may lay up to 1000 eggs during its lifetime.

Male mosquitoes don't bite. The females insert needlelike stylets from their proboscises into the victim's skin. Their saliva prevents clotting as the mosquito drinks the blood. It's the saliva that people are allergic to and that causes the swelling and itching.


----------



## Baggaz (Sep 21, 2014)

In dubai we get a lot o mozzies around our villa. We use Bens 100 tick and insect repellant (Ornge bottle) - contains DEET. Very greasy ugh but seems the only thing to keep the nasties away !


----------

